# Pink dolphin!



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Now here is something you don't see everyday. A really really pink dolphin!

See : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/4927224/Pink-dolphin-appears-in-US-lake.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

yup its an albino dolphin its amazing saw it in discovery channel


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that is mind bogglingly pink.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Dolphins: now available in strawberry.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The all new and exciting: Dolphin trainer Barbie at Marineland set. Comes with a bright pink Dolphin and accessories to train the dolphin do to tricks.

head mounted lasers, torpedo harness, navy seal accessories, Navy Seal Ken and enemy Diver Ken are each sold seperately.


----------

